# Carol's flowers.



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought I would post this here as I know many people do not want to not have their name on Carol's flowers. I am going to order them and then if you want to donate, let me know. When I can take a count I will announce the amount for my PayPal. Love and blessings.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sherry I sent you a message.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If a lot of people are willing to donate and there is more than needed....perhaps the rest could go to GME research, in Carol's name.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

See Sherry's post: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...-precious-little-ava-doing-7.html#post4073953

I have a draft of the card and will put finishing touches on it when I have the list of names to add to it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please count me in. And I think Pat's idea is great.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

How do I donate?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for doing this Sherry. And Pat, that is a great idea about GME research. She would have wanted that.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> I thought I would post this here as I know many people do not want to not have their name on Carol's flowers. I am going to order them and then if you want to donate, let me know. When I can take a count I will announce the amount for my PayPal. Love and blessings.





wkomorow said:


> See Sherry's post: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-...-precious-little-ava-doing-7.html#post4073953
> 
> I have a draft of the card and will put finishing touches on it when I have the list of names to add to it.





pammy4501 said:


> Thanks for doing this Sherry. And Pat, that is a great idea about GME research. She would have wanted that.


Thank you again, Sherry. This will mean a lot to Carol's family. I like Pat's suggestion, too.

And, of course, thank you for Walter, too. He doesn't just buy a card ... he personally writes the words and designs the card so that it has special meaning to the recipient. 

If I can help with anything, just let me know.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi everyone. I just ordered the flowers to be delivered to the Funeral Home on Friday for visitation. The total was $153.00. I have 12 people counted so that would be $13.00 a person. As Pat suggested, any overages will go to GME research. As many of you remember , McCartney died of GME. So if anyone else wants to donate or anyone donates over the cost of flowers, that's where it will go. Thanks SM family for your generosity. You may send money to me by PayPal. My email address is [email protected].


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> Hi everyone. I just ordered the flowers to be delivered to the Funeral Home on Friday for visitation. The total was $153.00. I have 12 people counted so that would be $13.00 a person. As Pat suggested, any overages will go to GME research. As many of you remember , McCartney died of GME. So if anyone else wants to donate or anyone donates over the cost of flowers, that's where it will go. Thanks SM family for your generosity. You may send money to me by PayPal. My email address is [email protected].


Sherry, check your PayPal account. Thank you again, for helping to do this for Carol and her family.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

sherry said:


> Hi everyone. I just ordered the flowers to be delivered to the Funeral Home on Friday for visitation. The total was $153.00. I have 12 people counted so that would be $13.00 a person. As Pat suggested, any overages will go to GME research. As many of you remember , McCartney died of GME. So if anyone else wants to donate or anyone donates over the cost of flowers, that's where it will go. Thanks SM family for your generosity. You may send money to me by PayPal. My email address is [email protected].


I just realized I didn't give my full name for those who don't know it. Sherry Sutterfield

Thanks again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sherry, please count me in if it is not too late.

I sent it anyhow and it can go towards the donation or flowers.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

It wants me to send an Email does not look like paypal. What do i do?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Addison 
Log into paypal
Choose send money to friends and family
Type in sherry's email. Where it says send to phone number or email


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

wkomorow said:


> Addison
> Log into paypal
> Choose send money to friends and family
> Type in sherry's email. Where it says send to phone number or email


I've never had a problem. Did you type in PayPal.com? Then as Walter said.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Jane had a paypal account. I will try the instructions later. Thanks


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I am sending Walter the names to go on Carol's card at the end of the day so anyone wanting to be included still has time. There will be a donation to GME besides the flowers being sent. Thanks to all for making this donation.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I had to cancel Janes account and set up a new account but you should have $20.00 in the account. Thank you


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

jane and addison said:


> I had to cancel Janes account and set up a new account but you should have $20.00 in the account. Thank you


I got it. Thanks so much Addison.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sherry - just sent you money. If you need more, please let me know. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Carol's obituary:

for Carol A. Ryder | F. S. Roberts & Son Funeral Home


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I wish I could have met this fabulous woman in person. She was such a good friend to me when Riley got sick and our friendship went forward. I wish I could have been a better friend at her end.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks again Sherry for organizing this. The florist who will be doing the arrangement does beautiful work. I'll look for them when I'm at the service. xx


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks again Sherry for organizing this. The florist who will be doing the arrangement does beautiful work. I'll look for them when I'm at the service. xx


Thanks, not just to you Joanne, but to everyone who donated. We got the flowers covered and $170.00 for GME research. And Pam Whitener is going to make sure the money goes straight to the doctor who does this. We are all so happy to make such a great donation to such a beautiful woman. I never met her in person but will miss her so much. She had a big heart. Many blessings to her family.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm still so devasted about Carol's passing. I'm so lucky that I had an opportunity yo meet Carol and her husband. Thanks to Sherry, Walter, Pam and Joanne for putting this together for the SM family.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

*Here is the card*

I will mail it tomorrow - please let me know if you see any mistakes or if other names need to be added (by the end of tonight). I hope the screenshots are readable. The font on the card itself is crisp.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

As always great job Walter.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you Walter. It is a beautiful card.
And thank you to Sherry for coordinating.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I will mail it tomorrow - please let me know if you see any mistakes or if other names need to be added (by the end of tonight). I hope the screenshots are readable. The font on the card itself is crisp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 247873
> ...


I can't read it...it's all blurry


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Here is the text, something is happening with the screenshots to reduce the definition.

Front under picture:

The smile that is never forgotten
The stories shared time and again
The love that is treasured forever


On the verso, under the picture of Carol

"A love that transcends time"


On the main page:

To the Ryder Family

Carol was a very dear person. As she was to you, she was special to us.

Wishing you the comfort of precious memories.

With Deepest Sympathy,

Your loving Spoiled Maltese Family

Margaret deBoer, Walter Komorowski, Susan Leavitt, Joanne Melonas, Pat Oliver, Brenda Rowe, Lynn Sabo, Denise Simpson, Paula Sperry, Sherry Sutterfield, 
Marti Todd, Pam Whitener, Addison Willis, Michael Winsor, Marie Zech

A donation was made to GME research in Carol's name.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Here is the text, something is happening with the screenshots to reduce the definition.
> 
> Front under picture:
> 
> ...


As aways, Walter ... the card is so beautiful. It's perfect and will mean so much to Carol's family. Thank you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter - this is so lovely. Thank you for putting it together. I'm sure her family will cherish it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Let me know where to donate. Computer is in the shop and mobile service is spotty.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Here is the text, something is happening with the screenshots to reduce the definition.
> 
> Front under picture:
> 
> ...


Let me know if I can send something. Computer is on the shop and mobile service is spotty.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

michellerobison said:


> Let me know if I can send something. Computer is on the shop and mobile service is spotty.


Michelle, I have not sent the money to Pam yet for GME research. If you wish to donate you may send to me thru PayPal. My email is [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

We will add your name to the card before I have it mailed today.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Here is the text, something is happening with the screenshots to reduce the definition.
> 
> Front under picture:
> 
> ...


Walter, I think Pat's last name ends with an i. (Oliveri)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, I think Pat's last name ends with an i. (Oliveri)


Thanks, please let me know of any other typos. I will send it later today.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Walter you did an awesome job on the card, thank you!


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter -- Is it too late to include my name? Terre Williams

Sherry -- I would also like to contribute. 

I will be going to the services and hope to meet JoAnne.

Love to you all. This will mean to much to Carol's family. He daughter is taking sweet Bimmer, her beloved Maltese.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Walter -- Your card is absolutely amazing. So beautiful and so true. If anyone does not know, that photo of Carol holding McCartney was taken on the day she picked her up in Houston at the breeder's home. She and I met in Houston and spent the weekend together with McCartney. I am so glad I shared this special moment with her. Love to you all....

Terre and Denne


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

rrwtrw said:


> Walter -- Is it too late to include my name? Terre Williams
> 
> Sherry -- I would also like to contribute.
> 
> ...


I will add your name. I really did not know that was the day she picked up McC. You can see the love in her eyes. She was so devastated when McC passed on as sudden as she did. 

I will be finalizing the card tonight after work. If anyone else wants to be added please let me/us know by 5 today.


----------



## rrwtrw (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, Walter.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

We are not taking any more contributions, but if you would like your name added to the card, feel free to let us know soon. Thanks again. We have awesome people here on SM!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you so much Walter and Sherry.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Added Terre and Michelle, corrected Pat's last name, just completed and had the card sent in the mail.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Added Terre and Michelle, corrected Pat's last name, just completed and had the card sent in the mail.


Your the best Walter! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks Walter, the card is beautiful and you found the perfect words. thanks too, to Pam and Sherry.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I sent a donation in Carol and her fluffs memory


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I wanted to give everyone an update on Carols flowers. It's long overdue and I apologize for that but I couldn't and didn't want to think about, so I couldn't come back to this post until today. I'm still so heartbroken and in misbelief over her passing.

The arrangement was gorgeous! It was beautiful like Carol ❤ They placed it solely under a tv that played a video of her life.
She was very loved by soo many people and will be missed every minute, every day.

Carol is our shining star now ⭐ R.i.p my sweet friend


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne I am sorry for your loss. Sherry - your arrangement was amazing


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I wanted to give everyone an update on Carols flowers. It's long overdue and I apologize for that but I couldn't and didn't want to think about, so I couldn't come back to this post until today. I'm still so heartbroken and in misbelief over her passing.
> 
> The arrangement was gorgeous! It was beautiful like Carol ❤ They placed it solely under a tv that played a video of her life.
> She was very loved by soo many people and will be missed every minute, every day.
> ...


Awww, Joanne, we loved Carol so much! I'm so sorry this has been so hard for you. I wish I could have been there to sit by you and hold your hand. Sending love to you!


----------

